# Solved: Help! Windows couldn't bind IP protocol stack to the network adaptor



## 4thex (Jan 22, 2008)

As stated in the title, my ethernet card has problems with windows being unable to bind ip protocol stack to the network adaptor.

Details about network adapter diagnosis:

Network adapter Local Area Connection driver information:

Description: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Manufacturer: Realtek
Provider: Microsoft
Version: 7.2.1127.2008
Inf File Name: C:\Windown\INF\netrtx32.inf
Inf File Date: Monday 13 July 2009 8:46:34 PM
Section Name: RTL8168.ndi
Hardward ID: pci\ven_10ec&dev_8168&rev_01
Instance Status Flags: 0x180200a
Device Manager Status Code: 0
IfType: 6
Physical Media Type: 14


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What version of Windows?

Offhand, this sounds like a driver issue. Did you try uninstalling the NIC in Device Manager and rebooting to allow it to be discovered again? How about downloading and installing the latest drivers for the NIC?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> How about downloading and installing the latest drivers for the NIC?


Preferably download from your PC or motherboard manufacturer's site.


----------



## 4thex (Jan 22, 2008)

Its a Windows 7 Ultimate 32bit and what's NIC?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

NIC - Network Interface Card, or in your case, probably embedded in the motherboard.


----------



## 4thex (Jan 22, 2008)

JohnWill said:


> What version of Windows?
> 
> Offhand, this sounds like a driver issue. Did you try uninstalling the NIC in Device Manager and rebooting to allow it to be discovered again? How about downloading and installing the latest drivers for the NIC?


Hey JohnWill,

I did what you suggested, and it worked well!!

Thank you so much. I was considering to take it into an IT spec to fix it but now I don't need to. Save my money.

Again Thank you so much


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Great, glad it was simple to sort out.


----------

